# Attn New Users: How did you hear about this forum?



## Mike Schoonbrood

There's been a significant increase lately of the people signing up for this forum on a daily basis.

I am curious, how did you find out about this forum and what made you sign up?

Thanks!


----------



## Rebecca Santana

Every time I went to training a lot of the more experienced club members would be discussing very interesting discussions and I knew I was missing out on something! All the QualityK9 folks participate in this forum!


----------



## kim guidry

I was googleing working dog forums and this was the first one . I am also on the Leerburg forum. I enjoy reading the Leerburg posts, I just feel that you guy get a little more in depth here. I like the fact that you have to use your real name instead of a "username" like some other dog forum sites I have been to. IMO this is a well educated and funny group of people. Even though I am fairly new to working dogs everyone has made me feel welcome. Thanks you guys!


----------



## Chris Wild

I ran across a thread on the pedigree database messageboard that mentioned this forum, so I decided to check it out.


----------



## Pauline Michels

I received an e-mail from the board inviting me to participate.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

I was searching *working dog information*. I'm here because I have 1000s of hours of free time and NO life. My sheep ran away, my dogs don't come, and I'm looking for some "real" abuse. I have low self esteem and figured this would help kick me over the edge. I can't catch a dog, have problems catching a cold, and I thought this would be a great place to meet chicks (single women)...boy was I wrong. *Whisker forums!* :-o 

Now that the BS has stopped and "feelings" have been hurt, this is a great place to trade training ideas and methodologies for the working dog breed, trainers, decoys, and folks just getting started. When you weed out the BS and look deeper intp the posts and threads, it is a great place to get and give information! As a co-trainer for the DELMARVA WORKING DOG GROUP, I felt this venue would be a great place to check out, I'm RIGHT! \\/ 

Still waiting on the single women...


----------



## Andy Andrews

I was invited by my friend Al Reanto. :mrgreen:



Andy.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

I did a search and this one came up. It is one of the better boards as far as information and discussion.

Julie


----------



## Chris Jones

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> There's been a significant increase lately of the people signing up for this forum on a daily basis.
> 
> I am curious, how did you find out about this forum and what made you sign up?


You built a nice forum here. Build something nice like this and word starts to get around. 

I found you in a post at pedigreedatabase.


----------



## kim guidry

Howard Gaines III said:


> I was searching *working dog information*. I'm here because I have 1000s of hours of free time and NO life. My sheep ran away, my dogs don't come, and I'm looking for some "real" abuse.


 
Howard, it sounds like you are a desperate housewife to me!:razz:


----------



## Howard Gaines III

NO! But like fine wine...some things take time to mature!  

Sounds like the J & J thing you are planning is cool. Now you'll be a *Georgia Peach*! Getting further north every time...

If a room contains two or more people, folks from the south say, "Ya'll." 
What do northern folks say?! :-o


----------



## Daryl Ehret

By invitation, and near the forum's inception. Although I don't contribute much, there is a wealth of knowledge and experience to be found here that exceeds many other forums combined. That, combined with the lack of "single-mindedness" and suppression of other viewpoints you find on other forums makes this a top-stop for my internet browsing.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I am curious, how did you find out about this forum and what made you sign up?



Well yourself invited me and knowing that Connie Sutherland, Bob Scott and yourself do a lion's share of the moderation it was a no brainer to sign up. 

I may ask some quirky off the wall questions from time to time either about nutrition or training, but I was always get a straight answer. Plus it is a straight answer I can take to the bank.


----------



## Carol Boche

Howard Gaines III said:


> I was searching *working dog information*. I'm here because I have 1000s of hours of free time and NO life. My sheep ran away, my dogs don't come, and I'm looking for some "real" abuse. I have low self esteem and figured this would help kick me over the edge. I can't catch a dog, have problems catching a cold, and I thought this would be a great place to meet chicks (single women)...boy was I wrong. *Whisker forums!* :-o


I am not new, but this description made me spit coffee everywhere, for real too..... :razz: :razz: 

Howard, 
Just remember that most of the women here have dogs that bit or are armed with some kind of weapon. :razz:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Howard Gaines III said:


> If a room contains two or more people, folks from the south say, "Ya'll."
> What do northern folks say?! :-o


Yous guys????


----------



## Pauline Michels

Yes Mike...that was the same answer I was going to give.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I got invited way back when and was honored to come on board. Lot of nice folks here. Jerks don't last long ............. well some do but they have other redeeming qualities ............


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Mike's right if you're from Pennsylvania! Yous
Yeah Carol and if they're from the west, they more than likely shoot straight! 
What's a sex symbol going to do?????


----------



## Matthew Grubb

Howard Gaines III said:


> Mike's right if your from Pennsylvania! Yous


Thats out by Philly... In Pittsburgh it's "Yunz" (pronounced Yinz)
"Old Earth Dog" Bob Scott told me about it. I was getting tired of the criticism on “that other site” every time someone had a difference of opinion or a different training method.


----------



## Elliot Parker

I found this forum by doing a search for working dog websites. I got tired of the abundance of non-dog training related bullshit being posted on another popular forum.


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Elliot Parker said:


> I got tired of the abundance of non-dog training related bullshit being posted on another popular forum.


AMEN to that.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis

I haunt several boards, but do not contribute. I don't like the overall feeling of many of them. This one, I did. 

I still don't contribute much, but I enjoy reading and posting here.


----------



## Stephanie Perrier

Was sent the link by someone else on the forum...


----------



## Julie Kinsey

Through Kayce Cover.
I was so excited when I realized it was a forum where training conversations weren't centered around housetraining and inappropriate biting.
Julie K


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I think there is more reliable information on this forum from A-Z than any other English speaking forum I have come across, so please don't start telling me to rub my head and belly at the same time while I'm working with my pup.


----------



## susan tuck

Howard Gaines III said:


> If a room contains two or more people, folks from the south say, "Ya'll."
> What do northern folks say?! :-o


 
Northern girls say "Yes, you may"
Southern girls say "Yes, y'all may"

8-[ 8-[ :razz:


----------



## Jerry Lyda

In a dream. I had a voice come to me in a dream. Yep in a dream, I think it was a dream, well come to think about it I don't think it was actually in the dream. Not that dream, maybe it was in the other dream but I wasn't sleeping I was some where some time but not that time. I guess I just got lucky. Oh, and I did that one time too. It was a voice from a friend.

Fantastic forum with some mighty fine folks. They are fun too and they know a thing or two.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

I wasn't invited, but you are stuck with me now  

I was googling something "working dog" and it came up a while back. I didn't really look at it, but then think I saw a refererence to WDF on Leerburg, and gave 'er another look...happy I did.

Learning lots.


----------



## kim guidry

Jerry Lyda said:


> In a dream. I had a voice come to me in a dream. Yep in a dream, I think it was a dream, well come to think about it I don't think it was actually in the dream. Not that dream, maybe it was in the other dream but I wasn't sleeping I was some where some time but not that time.


 
Jerry, I have got to ask. :-o 
Just what do you take to sleep at night to get that voice in your head? :razz:


----------



## Vickie Lanig

I was on pedigreedatabase and got kind of tired of the crap over there. Someone posted a link to here and I just followed.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I was invited a while back but didn't join initially as I had my quota of message boards. I cut back on a few and decided to sign up and stick around. \\/


----------



## Bob Scott

Connie made me do it!

Howard, I now understand why your looking for women.
Your sheep ran away! :-o :-o :-o :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner

I followed Bob...we're in the same training club and I had to see what all his message board talk was about


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Bob Scott said:


> Howard, I now understand why your looking for women.
> Your sheep ran away! :-o :-o :-o :grin: :grin: :wink:


I HATE sheep, they will tell on ewe in a heartbeat. "Daaad!" 
And in keeping with Valentine's Day today, they said, "We only have eyes for ewe."

Feeling the *LOVE* ya'll...........ewes.........yous............. :wink: Tell someone that you love them and lift their spirit. \\/ And I did say lifting the "spirit!"


----------



## Pauline Michels

You guys!!!! [-X :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Bob Scott said:


> Connie made me do it!



It's true. I was on a mission, I tell ya!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

kim guidry said:


> Jerry, I have got to ask. :-o
> Just what do you take to sleep at night to get that voice in your head? :razz:


Kim, you beat me to it!


----------



## Howard Gaines III

kim guidry said:


> Just what do you take to sleep at night to get that voice in your head? :razz:


Far be it for ME to chime into this one...voices in his head? Maybe the wife hollering, "JERRY, turn over and get OFF my hair!" Just a thought. Hey, Jerry was it some old Jimi Hendrix Purple Haze stuff?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Howard Gaines III said:


> I HATE sheep, they will tell on ewe in a heartbeat. "Daaad!"
> And in keeping with Valentine's Day today, they said, "We only have eyes for ewe."
> 
> Feeling the *LOVE* ya'll...........ewes.........yous............. :wink: Tell someone that you love them and lift their spirit. \\/ And I did say lifting the "spirit!"


I once got a card with sheep on it that said "ewes not fat, ewes fluffy"


----------



## Riley Rodewald

I did a search and it was the first link.....
Very happy I found it


----------



## Lorri Rowlett

I saw the link here on the PDB. There are a few over there that I am finding it hard to not reply to, in unflattering language, so I thought I would try a new forum. I am always interested in hearing what others have to say about training and I often have questions about training my wild and crazy pack.
Lorri Rowlett


----------



## Lisa Clark

Friend told me about it. Always looking for good discussions with working dog people.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Did ya'll hear that????

Fun isn't it?


----------



## kim guidry

Jerry Lyda said:


> Did ya'll hear that???


 
You know Jerry! I think I did here the voice! It said

*Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!\\/ \\/ *


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Lorri Rowlett said:


> .... PDB. ... There are a few over there that I am finding it hard to not reply to, in unflattering language,



"Unflattering language" !!!

Excellent description! :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre

when i logged on tonight and saw all the new ppl, well, first thing that came to mind was the thread on the PDB, we do NOT need the freaks from there on here!! mods--i'm counting on you all.

yes, i waded thru the swamp early this week and was dismayed to see the thread promoting this website on THAT one.

not to say that there aren't legitimate ppl there, but i wish it would've remained our own little secret, nice, crazy, IDK, personal kinda place to go for help/input/feedback with no other agenda. well, we'll see i guess. 

OMG--do i sound like jeff?????????


----------



## Connie Sutherland

ann freier said:


> .... was dismayed to see the thread promoting this website on THAT one.
> 
> not to say that there aren't legitimate ppl there, but i wish it would've remained our own little secret, nice, crazy, IDK, personal kinda place to go for help/input/feedback with no other agenda. well, we'll see i guess.
> 
> OMG--do i sound like jeff?????????


Yes, Ann -- no need to fill in for Jeff while he's absent. 

Difference: This board is moderated.


----------



## susan tuck

susan tuck said:


> Northern girls say "Yes, you may"
> Southern girls say "Yes, y'all may"
> 
> 8-[ 8-[ :razz:


HEY...JERRY....


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Hey Susan.


----------



## Dan Long

I followed Howard. Once a week of abusing him at training and having my dog bite him on the @ss wasn't enough.


----------



## kim guidry

Dan Long said:


> I followed Howard. Once a week of abusing him at training and having my dog bite him on the @ss wasn't enough.


 
Oh oh Howard, they ganging up on you.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Yeah, Yeah...I'm a regular *Pied Piper*. Come to steal children, dogs, and K9 training members! It's nice to be stalked, but one must always look back to protect your "assets." :-o 

Now, why did I come here?! Oh, to feel the love from the peeps!


----------



## Dan Long

The Pie Eyed Piper? I figure if you can get us to follow you drunk, I can surely do it sober!


----------



## jay lyda

That explains it. Howard your "friends" only come around when they are drunk, so its that bad huh Dan. LOL :razz:


----------



## Erin Sullivan

i'm new to schutzhund, did some googling, found a few sites, did a bit of reading, and found more info on this board than many of the others i checked out. 

so i registered. don't post a whole lot, but i do a lot of reading here. maybe when i've titled my first dog i'll have something worthwhile to post about . . . in the meantime, i'm enjoying hearing what everyone else has to say.


----------



## Dan Long

jay lyda said:


> That explains it. Howard your "friends" only come around when they are drunk, so its that bad huh Dan. LOL :razz:


No, you have it wrong. Howard is the Pie Eyed Piper. We're the ones who are sober.


----------



## jay lyda

Oh. Well then that makes more sense now. 8-[


----------



## ann schnerre

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes, Ann -- no need to fill in for Jeff while he's absent.
> 
> Difference: This board is moderated.


there's NO WAY i could fill his bite suit, but i kinda spooked myself there :-o :-o 

and thank MOD for the mods (ha ha). (sometimes i just amuse myself, what the heck...\\/ )


----------



## Howard Gaines III

jay lyda said:


> That explains it. Howard your "friends" only come around when they are drunk, so its that bad huh Dan. LOL :razz:


Now I'm seeing red! Jay the reason my "friends" come around drunk is simple, they have double vision. The way I see it, I'm sooooo GOOD they need a double portion and seeing it is all they can handle! Kim keep your Dixie Chick remarks on hold!!!:-o Yep, double trouble and I'm not even a twin, oh my!


----------



## kim guidry

Well I guess all I have to say to that Howard is :-\" and :-({|=

:wink: :razz:


----------



## jay lyda

Dude, when are you going to come down here and work some dogs with us? I think you'd have a blast with us. Oh and bring Dan too, sounds like he might fit in as well. Only tell him its BYOB. :razz:


----------



## Howard Gaines III

jay lyda said:


> Dude, when are you going to come down here and work some dogs with us? I think you'd have a blast with us. Oh and bring Dan too, sounds like he might fit in as well. Only tell him its BYOB. :razz:


Jay thanks for the invite, I would love to but Dan can't come. You DID say, "BYOB." *Bring your own Bouvier!* :wink: Dan has a Shepherd, not that it is a bad thing. "Rumor" also has it that because he plays in a band, I'm not saying he would relieve anyone of their alcohol or anything like that...but I would keep a dog on the keg (object guard). I hear that with one or two beers in him can actually sing! \\/


----------



## Sara Weise

Pedigreedatabase


----------



## Crystal Overmyer

Saw the link on the Pedigree Database and a friend said I should join as well.

Crystal =)


----------



## jay lyda

Dan has a SHEPHERD!! I like him already.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Boredom I guess


----------



## marcy bukkit

A friend is active on a pet forum and had a problem with her dog. She was referred here, but didn't like it. She passed on the link to me, because she thought I might like it, so here I am.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Marcy, we ain't for everyone glad you are here though.


----------



## Dan Long

The only time I'm a threat to beer is if it's a good microbrewed IPA. Most things that come in kegs, you can keep!


----------



## Julie Ward

I heard about it on the Doberman Talk forum.


----------



## Tamara Eckhardt

I noticed this forum from a post of our german forum. 

http://www.malinois-forum.de/


----------



## Chris Bottom

I heard about it on the Dobermantalk forum.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

They all heard that I was gone so they left the safety of their pet forums.


----------



## Bob Scott

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They all heard that I was gone so they left the safety of their pet forums.


 
:-o IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVE! 8-[ 8-[ 8-[ :razz:


----------



## Donna Rednour

Mike Scheiber said:


> Boredom I guess


Getting to be a long winter Mike? Cabin fever setting in?


----------



## Chris Jones

Welcome buddy!



tehe


Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They all heard that I was gone so they left the safety of their pet forums.


----------



## David Frost

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They all heard that I was gone so they left the safety of their pet forums.


I'm glad to see that you are your same old self, hope all is well and welcome back. 

DFrost


----------



## marcy bukkit

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They all heard that I was gone so they left the safety of their pet forums.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but your name has never once been mentioned on any of the pet forums I frequent.


----------



## Lyn Chen

marcy bukkit said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but your name has never once been mentioned on any of the pet forums I frequent.


For good reason.


----------



## Jose' Abril

I juat happened to do a search on working dog forums and I found this.When I did I was very pleased to see that finally I can read about a variety of dogs with different working abilities and talents.
It feels good to be part of something that is not just Schutzhund or just Shepherds,etc.Nothing against Shepherds or Schutzhund,that is what I own and participate in,it's just interesting to hear what other people are doing with other breeds and their ventures!!:-D


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I no longer remember how I wound up here. Probably googled it, maybe someone sent me a link. 

Hey Jeff, you just dropping by or you planning to come back and stay awhile?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They all heard that I was gone so they left the safety of their pet forums.


That is indeed a theory that has been put forth by others.


----------



## Sue DiCero

Pedigree data base.

Hi [email protected]


----------



## April Barr

Overheard other club members talking about it


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Damnit, I told them to watch out for eavesdroppers!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Kadi, I am only dropping by, as I am without computer and have stuck the owner of this one in a closet. I have some time before they are able to get the door open today, but that is about it. So you got my Mac flip puppy yet????

Marci who ????? Oh yeah, no, not a clue who you are. Back to the pet forum you go.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Sick of Days of our Database and a friend sent me this link. I need to part ways with the pet tards. Getting myself all worked up. I'll stay, even if Jeff is here. #-o


----------



## Charles Bostick

Was on some working dog sites, and this link came up and I'm glad it did, took me a few months to get here but I did.


----------



## Christine Chung

I found WDF through a link in passing that I saw on Leerburg.com and thought I would check it out.


----------



## Terry Devine

It is all Jerry Lyda's fault. He told me this would be a great place to publically abuse Matt and Jay...........So I was all in :razz: :razz: :razz: :razz: 
Terry


----------



## Allison Chappell

As I begin Schutz traning with my very first dog I was looking for a Working Dog Forum and googled that phrase. Amazingly "WorkingDogForum.com" came up. Very easy to find.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Yes we go for the obvious here


----------



## Julie Blanding

A friend of mine sent me a link about an upcoming seminar, so I thought I would check it out. A lot of good discussions here and I like the fact it's not all about one sport. 

Julie


----------



## Kris Finison

Someone from another forum linked me.


----------



## Tim Hamilton

It was a link in Wikipedia on the schutzhund page (I think).


----------



## Howard Knauf

One of your members let the cat out of the bag. I think everyone was trying to keep it a secret.


----------



## David Frost

Howard Knauf said:


> One of your members let the cat out of the bag. I think everyone was trying to keep it a secret.



and darn if you didn't find us anway. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

840 members.... I knew someone would screw it up!


----------



## Barb Olson

I also heard about it from club members.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Just cruising around and it popped up


----------



## Vanessa Smith

I found this forum on a search engine while searching for Police K9 information. \\/


----------



## Sara Findley

Michelle Kutelis said:


> I haunt several boards, but do not contribute. I don't like the overall feeling of many of them. This one, I did.
> 
> I still don't contribute much, but I enjoy reading and posting here.


 This crazy lady right here invited me.  :-D


----------

